# My Audi TT - Euro spec



## lokaaudi (Nov 8, 2016)

To all TT drivers, Hello!

Not many days ago i picked up my very first Audi TT!
And there is nothing else to say, it is a very amazing car.

In the past i have had a VW Golf 95GL, VW Golf GTI 03, Audi A3 170hp Q/D and the latest Jeep Wrangler 2.8D(lifted and 35")
So this is something very different.

And as you all know, there is no thread without pictures.






First drive in the fall weather!





Feel free to ask anything!

André / Norway


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Congrats! Looks nice.


----------



## p912guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks very nice. Did you consider anything else before purchasing your TT? I and considering a TT Roadster in addition to M235i / M240i and CPO 981 Boxster. Right now TT is #3 on my list. Why should I move it up the list?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful, especially the Palomino leather interior!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Why get a TT roadster*



p912guy said:


> Looks very nice. Did you consider anything else before purchasing your TT? I and considering a TT Roadster in addition to M235i / M240i and CPO 981 Boxster. Right now TT is #3 on my list. Why should I move it up the list?


I'm on my third TT roadster since 2001. All of the cars you are considering are excellent and are my top 3 too. While the TT is fun to drive, all professional reviewers rate the BMW and boxster as better performers on the road. They are both perennial selections for almost everyone's 10 best cars.

So why buy a TT roadster?
1. The Mk 3 TT has a compact spare. This is a big deal in the west outside rural areas where you can easily be 50 miles from a gas station, much less a true service station. A flat, even with run-flats, is at least an all day event for the BMW and boxster, even in the city
2. The TT's trunk space is comparable to the BMW and larger than the boxster. The boxster has two small compartments so the TT's trunk is much more useable. This is important if you plan to use the TT for trips as I do frequently. The BMW's trunk space shrinks by half if you decide to carry a compact spare.
3. All professional reviewers agree that the Mk 3 TT virtual dash is an industry game-changer, and overall, the interior of the TT beats Porsche and BMW.
4. Exclusivity - BMWs and Porsches are everywhere whereas you will rarely see another TT on the road. Be prepared for "what's that?" questions.
5. Insurance - The TT will likely be the cheapest

Why not get a TT roadster?
1. As stated, the Porsche and BMW have better driving performance.
2. Most feel the Mk 3 TT is overpriced compared to the other 2. One solution is to either buy a low mileage CPO Mk 2 TT or TTS. If you do a national search (required because there are so few in the US) you can find a late model low mileage Mk 2 CPO in the $30s. The best discount you will typically find on a new Mk 3 is 6%. BMW discounts of 10% are not uncommon but prices will be tighter for a while due to the changes in the 2017 model.

Why/not buy a boxster?
1. Best drive experience of the 3.
2. Very expensive to maintain.
3. The engine compartment is totally enclosed so it is impossible to do a quick pre-trip check for leaks, belt condition, etc unless you drop the undercover which is a PIA. This and the small trunk that can not hold a compact spare keep me from buying a boxster.
4. Available with a manual tranny.

Why/not buy a BMW
1. A more useful back seat. The reason why there are so many late model low mileage roadsters on car lots is that most folks don't comprehend the limitations of lifestyle when you only have 2 seats and quickly become disenchanted.
2. Free maintenance on a new car purchase for 4 years/50K on the 2016 (not transferable on resale) or 3 years/36K on the 2017 model (transferable).
3. Better road performance that a TT but less than the boxster.
4. Better resale value than a new TT or boxster.
5. When bought new, the best bang for the buck for driving performance
6. No dip stick for checking oil (this really bugs me) so carry some oil on long trips in case the "add oil" light comes on.
7. Available with a manual tranny but difficult to find manuals on the lot.


----------

